# PETA's attack on Pokemon



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

http://features.peta2.com/pokemon-b...st&utm_source=peta2 Facebook&utm_medium=Promo


After 15 long years, PETA finally decided to take a crack at pokemon. I don't know about you guys, but I was deeply disturb how nurse Joy gave me videos of animals being abused rather than giving me a potion. What the hell is wrong with her?



Discuss.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2012)

I like how they liken themselves to the bad guys. That's a smart move.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 8, 2012)

PeTA must be really bored out of their mind if they are attacking vidya games.
Reminds me of the time PETA was protesting Seal killings in WoW, only to have the Horde show up in numbers killing seals and PeTA alts before it turned into a Borean Tundra Battleground.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 8, 2012)

It's not very effective.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 8, 2012)

PETA still desperately trying to remain relevant I see.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 8, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> PETA still desperately trying to remain relevant I see.



PeTA's objective to attack video games is about as valid as a dead cow. 
I played the game and all I can say that it is just retarded. 

I hope Gamefreak and Nintendo sue.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Oct 8, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's not very effective.



I'm just responding to what you said in the other thread before it got locked for duplicate (not sure how to do a reply of original text so nobody pls kill me for this). I do believe animals are deserving of rights and I support groups such as the ASPCA but what I can't stand is PETA's animals are people to arguments. It's a basic fact that they aren't, they don't function like us and they don't think like us.  All animals are really concerned about is their survival. I'm certainly not saying that I condone animal abuse at all with this statement though. What I'm trying to say here is that the only group that anthropomorphizes animals more than furries is PETA.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 8, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> PeTA's objective to attack video games is about as valid as a dead cow.
> I played the game and all I can say that it is just retarded.
> 
> I hope Gamefreak and Nintendo sue.


Some drunken psycho attacked me with a baseball bat, and all I got to do was zap him a few times and give him a stern talking to. LAME


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 8, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Some drunken psycho attacked me with a baseball bat, and all I got to do was zap him a few times and give him a stern talking to. LAME



So you were being a parent..?



Echo Wolf said:


> I'm just responding to what you said in the other thread before it got locked for duplicate (not sure how to do a reply of original text so nobody pls kill me for this). I do believe animals are deserving of rights and I support groups such as the ASPCA but what I can't stand is PETA's animals are people to arguments. It's a basic fact that they aren't, they don't function like us and they don't think like us.  All animals are really concerned about is their survival. I'm certainly not saying that I condone animal abuse at all with this statement though. What I'm trying to say here is that the only group that anthropomorphizes animals more than furries is PETA.



What do you expect from millitant animal activists?


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 8, 2012)

I find it amazing that anyone can actually take PETA seriously anymore. I mean between the 'feeding your child meat is child abuse' billboard, their 'games' about how Cooking Mama is evil for cooking meat, and that Mario wears Tanooki skins among others, not to mention the sheer number of animal they euthanize every year because they can't be bothered to get actual shelters or homes for them, the incredible hypocrisy the entire group wallows in is just insane.
Hell, maybe if PETA put their money more towards making animal shelters for real animals instead of crusading for the rights of the dead animals on our plate or digital animals, maybe they would be making some FUCKING PROGRESS.

tldr: PETA is animal abuse.


----------



## Conn1496 (Oct 8, 2012)

I just love how absoloutely wrong they got this. XD Now, I can agree with some of PETA's ideas, but they don't half fuck it up, do they? I could write a list of things that they got horribly wrong, but I'm afraid that it would take too long. As for anyone who actually played Pokemon B&W, you might understand why PETA saying they support Team Plasma in Pokemon is a bad idea (A point they actually manage to point out in game, when you uhhh... "fight" Ghetsis. Which is really stupid.). What I find the most beautifully ironic though, is that they claim to be pro-animal, but they still make a game where already hurt and beaten animals have to team up to fight people. It's getting to the point where PETA are just targeting any old company in order to get more exposure, and that's just stupid.

...Also: +2 ironic cool points to PETA for including dead memes.


----------



## Bark (Oct 8, 2012)

My favorite part is that you can't beat it without using violence. And that the trees were bleeding, etc. I have to say though, they have/employ some decent artists and programmers.


----------



## Percy (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, it was inevitable. I don't know why they even try anymore.


----------



## sco0t (Oct 8, 2012)

The game is pretty fun, the pokemon series are just plain boring, there is never anything innovative, just the same rehashed formula and people are still giving them money, oh well.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 8, 2012)

You know, they're not saying anything we haven't heard before and laughed at ourselves. It's always been dog-fighting at heart and it constantly talks about friendship and compassion in a sad attempt to look goody-goody for kids. 

I and love it for that. It's a bizarre fantasy and PETA actually made me giggle on this one. I fucking love the final boss very cute. ;3 

But I'm a rocket-guy at heart.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 8, 2012)

Whoops, looks like I quit at Cheren and missed the other two. I don't think it's worth going back to.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 8, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Whoops, looks like I quit at Cheren and missed the other two. I don't think it's worth going back to.



Other 3 actually.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I like how they liken themselves to the bad guys. That's a smart move.



That actually made playing Pokemon White 2 that much more entertaining knowing this.


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 8, 2012)

Why does peta have to cover stupid amounts of blood and gore over the things they attack?
I know these target kids but still... the fuck.


----------



## Namba (Oct 9, 2012)

*P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, It's like I'm on Newgrounds or something.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 9, 2012)

personally, while the motive of this game is dumb, the actual idea of this alternative pokemon universe is well...fucking cool

the idea and the art, I love everything about it and wouldn't mind if someone expanded it. i just love stuff like this, taking children stuff and turning it into something twisted (guess that's why i always liked MLP fan stuff over the actual show)


----------



## BRN (Oct 9, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> personally, while the motive of this game is dumb, the actual idea of this alternative pokemon universe is well...fucking cool



[yt]ZKGRZsLKuV0[/yt]


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Oct 9, 2012)

Still reminds me of the SA-PETA drama. Something Awful goons found video of what was essentially a cow crushing machine, used for (deceased) cows that were contaminated with hoof and mouth, as a way to ensure none of the meat survived to accidentally be consumed, it was crushed and then burned. Well goons being goons, they decided to have some fun with it, so they added mooing to the demonstration of a deceased how being crushed. Well, PETA got ahold of it and _swore_ it was real, and started blocking anyone who disagreed, even after goons showed them the source videos, _and_ pointed out both that the mooing was happy moos and that the mooing continued even after the lungs would have been destroyed.

About that point I realized how stupid and untrustworthy PETA is. Their members stupid for falling for it, and PETA the organization slimy for continuing their story even after they knew it was fake. It's bad enough I can't even support the Green party because it's always big with PETA. This was long before PETA started going against video games and other stupidity, probably ~2002-2003.


----------



## KigRatel (Oct 9, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> PeTA must be really bored out of their mind if they are attacking vidya games.



This certainly isn't the first time.

Look up "Cooking Mama PETA version" or something to that effect on YouTube. It's definitely the most senseless parody they've made so far.

The Pokemon parody was also very senseless, silly, and senselessly silly, but it was also a damn good parody. If they didn't want you to take it seriously (which is bloody impossible, I might add), I wouldn't shake a stick at it.


----------



## Percy (Oct 9, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Look up "Cooking Mama PETA version" or something to that effect on YouTube. It's definitely the most senseless parody they've made so far.


My thought on that was "yes, I get it. You're pro-vegetarianism. That's not going to stop people from eating meat."

But yeah, Pokemon _enjoy_ battling. If they didn't, they wouldn't battle.


----------



## KigRatel (Oct 9, 2012)

Percy said:


> But yeah, Pokemon _enjoy_ battling. If they didn't, they wouldn't battle.



If i'm completely honest, I don't think that can be said of all Pokemon. Seems to me like a grand presumption.

 Besides, Pokemon can actually disobey you in the games, provided you don't have the appropriate badge (which suggests they only obey you if they deem you worthy).


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 9, 2012)

I think that PETA needs to actually help animals by acting and not splurging money on fruitless campaigns or go die in a hole.

ASPCA just makes me sad, but at least they do shit for abused animals.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2012)

Attention whoring on a scale YouTube reply girls envy, worship, and relieve their tension to. This is the saddest thing to come from PETA since PETA.


----------



## Percy (Oct 9, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> If i'm completely honest, I don't think that can  be said of all Pokemon. Seems to me like a grand presumption.
> 
> Besides, Pokemon can actually disobey you in the games, provided you  don't have the appropriate badge (which suggests they only obey you if  they deem you worthy).


Well, that is true, yet PETA's just blowing the whole thing out of proportion, as usual.



Day Coydog said:


> I think that PETA needs to actually help animals by acting and not splurging money on fruitless campaigns or go die in a hole.


And from what I've heard, they actually do more harm to animals than good anyway.


----------



## Kostvel (Oct 9, 2012)

A lot of PETA seems to me to be people wiht too much time and money on their hands. I'm not sure what real point the parody is supposed to put across, becuase I doubt it really riles people up into a pokemon hating mood or anything.


----------



## JoeX (Oct 9, 2012)

I love that you can rename the Pokemon. I renamed two of them Fuck PETA and OMFGWALLHAX.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 10, 2012)

If someone doesn't dress up as this Ash
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbm84nXIa11qelqnyo2_500.png
holding a plush of PETA's beaten up Pikachu for Halloween, I am going to be so disappointed with the entire internet. That is just Halloween gold.

Also, this whole thing gave me flashbacks to the fake live-action Pokemon movie trailer that was mentioned, earlier.
Just on a really stupid, excessive level.
Much like everything that has to do with PETA.


----------



## yukiyouko (Oct 10, 2012)

All I have to share is this link. It sums up how extreme PETA activists are...

http://www.peta.org/features/Ingrid-Newkirks-Unique-Will.aspx

seriously, give it a read. The most twisted thing I've ever read, and it's completely serious. and I'm pretty sure most, if not all of her requests are illegal. Cannibalism for one, is among the things in her will.


----------



## Lantern (Oct 10, 2012)

It's be so funny if a wild animal killed the crazy bitch now. It'd be ironic, and let us get to work on that will of hers, there's no time to lose!

I mean...that's awful >_>


----------



## KigRatel (Oct 10, 2012)

Percy said:


> Well, that is true, yet PETA's just blowing the whole thing out of proportion, as usual.



But of course.

I'm just glad we don't have an equivalent organization here in the UK. Or at least not one of any fame or recognition.


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> But of course.
> 
> I'm just glad we don't have an equivalent organization here in the UK. Or at least not one of any fame or recognition.



Most campaign about specific issues, rather than just making noise. Like at the moment there's a lot of activity about proposed badger culls in the UK, and attitudes are pretty similar - keeping farmers who support the cull awake night after night with fireworks in their fields, for example.

There's a lot of public support for activist messages, sure, but extremism and zealotry just destroys credibility.


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 10, 2012)

Killing healthy puppies and other animals that could have been adopted because" its better for an animal to be dead than have a caring owner" is all well and good. But don't others dare to make a harmless nintendo game ._.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 10, 2012)

After beating the shit out of the mafia in the late 90s, taking on PETA is a walk in the park.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 10, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> If someone doesn't dress up as this Ash
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbm84nXIa11qelqnyo2_500.png
> holding a plush of PETA's beaten up Pikachu for Halloween, I am going to be so disappointed with the entire internet. That is just Halloween gold.
> 
> ...



One of my friends is looking for a cosplay to do at Nekocon. Since he has Ash's hat, I'll suggest it to him.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 10, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> personally, while the motive of this game is dumb, the actual idea of this alternative pokemon universe is well...fucking cool
> 
> the idea and the art, I love everything about it and wouldn't mind if someone expanded it. i just love stuff like this, taking children stuff and turning it into something twisted (guess that's why i always liked MLP fan stuff over the actual show)


We furries beat PETA to the perversion of the Pokemon universe by several years.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Anime fans beat PETA to the perversion of the Pokemon universe by several years.


Fixed


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 5, 2012)

Slightly humourus. Played it the other day


----------



## Furiku (Nov 6, 2012)

I personally think it's quite effective to pass a message through.

Pokemon has always been about animals that submit to a human that uses his pokemons to fight other pokemons. It is, pretty much, the same thing as dog fighting. It's a series that people enjoy because, let's face it, it's definitely less gruesome than dog fighting, but the concept is the same. PETA is an organization that advocates for the freedom of animals, so it's only natural that they believe that Pokemon is a game that supports animal cruelty. 

I'm surprised that everybody's bashing PETA and whatnot. Sure their methods aren't always lawful and orthodox, and sure, they're in no position to criticize anybody with their current record but I don't understand why so many people find this silly. Is it because people can't get past the fact that they enjoy the series? I don't know. Still, I think it's original and slightly entertaining. Now, perhaps it could be a bit less gruesome, but whatever.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2012)

PETA would shit themselves if they found out what I do with Pokemon :V


----------

